# Mit Eclipse Java 1.1 Applet entwickeln?



## MPW (19. Mrz 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab schonmal was richtig Eclipse und 1.1 gesucht, aber nix gefunden, deshalb frage ich mal:

Kann man Eclipse dazu bewegen, 1.1-kompatibel zu kompilieren? Ich moechte naemlich ein Applet in Java 1.1 schreiben(damit es praktisch in jedem Browser, ausser da, wo es expliziert abgeschaltet ist) laeuft.

Ich koennte natuerlich auf 1.3 gehen und am Schluss einmal manuell 1.1 kompilieren, aber wenn Eclipse mir automatisch sagt, dass eine Klasse nicht existiert oder so, waere mich das lieber, da ich sonst immer nur 1.4 oder 1.5 schreibe, kenn ich mich naemlich nicht so dolle damit aus, welche Klassen es da ueberhaupt schon gibt, ist ja glaube ich nur ein Bruchteil.

Gibt's da ein Plugin oder sowas?

MfG
MPW


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Mrz 2006)

Wenn du das JDK 1.1.8 installierst, kannst du gar nichts falsch machen.


----------



## MPW (19. Mrz 2006)

Naja, nicht so direkt, Eclipse bringt doch seinen eigenen Kompiler mit? 

Ich will ja mit Eclipse 1.1 schreiben, dass man sonst manuell target 1.1 oder gar ein altes JDK benutzen kann, die Idee hatte ich ja auch schon.


----------



## MPW (19. Mrz 2006)

Ach bin ich wieder deamlich, hab gerade erst gesehen, dass ich zwar das Sourcelevel nur auf 1.3 runterschrauben kann, aber das Compilance Niveau auf 1.1, das sollte erstmal klappen.

MfG
MPW

[/closed]


----------

